# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Big Spoiler!

## sharon+dennis4eva

A shocking new Footballers' Wives storyline which sees a baby being smothered by a dog is receiving strong opposition from campaigners.

Amber Gates, played by Laila Rouass, is devastated after discovering that her dog, Krishna, has killed her baby son, Pundarik.

An insider told The Sun, "The baby is suffocated. You don't see the actual death but the scenes are still very gruesome. You do see his legs sticking out from under Krishna."

John Bayer, a member of Mediawatch, has called for the storyline to be axed.

He said, "One wonders what goes through the minds of people who make programmes like this. It's an extraordinary storyline.

"It seems to me that showing something like this would contravene the programme code. It's possible it could serve a good purpose by warning parents about leaving babies alone with pets. But Footballers' Wives is pretty sleazy entertainment, so that's doubtful."

A spokeswoman for the show defended the plot, explaining, "Amber's baby does come to a shocking end but it is a natural thing that can happen. We don't mean to upset viewers but we are going ahead with it." 


From Digital Spy

This sounds like a horrible storyline. I love FW but this is really tight having a baby being eaten by a dog. Couldnt they have had it die of something less horrific.

----------


## Debs

not liking the thought of this storyline. think footballers wives have gone a bit too far!!

----------


## zippo

i agree that is to extreme

----------


## Becksfanz

Really?! Oh jeez its terrible! My god! I love FW but I think it is going too far!

----------


## Jade

Sounds horrible.  There is also a rumor that there is some sort of "John Bobbit" Storyline

----------


## Debs

the storylines just get more outrageous every series but the baby one is way too far isnt ambers baby tanyas??? dont htink i will bw watching that one!!

----------


## sharon+dennis4eva

No Amber and Tanya are both pregnant and the last series ended when Tanya found out by that video that it might be franks baby.

----------


## soap_gal_

Amber and Tanya swap their babies round I've heard.

----------


## sharon+dennis4eva

lol why would they swap babies? thats wierd.

----------


## SoapRach

Maybe Tanya gets obsessed with the fact that Amber's baby is What'shisnames' and hers isn't  (I can't remember his name) - blonde one?  She is crazy remember!  Maybe he asks for a paternity test?  Just a few ideas and speculation.

----------


## Jade

> Maybe Tanya gets obsessed with the fact that Amber's baby is What'shisnames' and hers isn't  (I can't remember his name) - blonde one?  She is crazy remember!  Maybe he asks for a paternity test?  Just a few ideas and speculation.


Conrad?  I think it turns out that Taynas baby is his and Amber used a sperm donor!!

----------


## SoapRach

If that's the case, maybe Amber switches because she wants to be the one with conrad's baby?  I really thought Tanya's would be Frank's following the video message - from the way she reacted she really didn't seem to want kids so you'd think that she'd have been careful.  It is a very strange show though - never take reality into account!

----------


## Debs

> - from the way she reacted she really didn't seem to want kids so you'd think that she'd have been careful. It is a very strange show though - never take reality into account!


she did use protection (with frank at least) but in the video message he left her he said he peirced holes in them! and didnt she check them in the bathroom and water came out all the holes!!!! so could be franks baby. but i heard a rumour somewhere that she swaps the babies so that she has conrads baby and it turns out not to be his and hers was!!  who knows it could only happen on footballers wives

----------


## SoapRach

Debs26 - Yeah Sorry I meant with Conrad if it turns out to be his - I'd assumed they would have different condoms at any rate!  Maybe not!

----------


## Debs

maybe they didnt and it is conrads she could use her own from home!!!

----------


## SoapRach

I guess we'll just have to wait and see...

----------


## brenda1971

I think that FW has gone to far this time.I think that the series has run its course

----------


## Debs

yeah once tanya has gone i dont see the point. to me footballers wives is all about seeing what tanya gets up to next. i couldnt imagine watching it without her.

----------


## SoapRach

Is Tanya leaving then?  Did not know that!  I think the whole show is rediculous - thought that was the whole point.

----------


## Debs

yeah think she is!! that what i heard anyway!! yeah that is the point. i love the ridiculous storylines but they only seem really good if tanya is involved!

----------


## sharon+dennis4eva

I agree, FW is all about Tanya, without her it wouldnt be worth watching, and when she did that spin-off on bad girls, that was just brilliant.

----------


## amanda hall

im not looking forward to this series now is it getting to far fetched bring back kyle pascoe hes gorgeous

----------


## #1 Eastender

tabya didn't use a condom with conradd, only frank because she didn't love him and also pundarik is not eaten by any dog he is suffocated by krishna

----------


## Debs

who is krishna????

----------


## sharon+dennis4eva

Ambers dog

----------


## danielle741

i think this storyline is sick! they have gone way too far who wants to see a little baby eaten by a dog i will probably cry lol

----------


## tylersmum23

The dog does not eat the baby he smothers him !!

----------

